# Anybody ever use a River Country Thermometer.



## alcoasmoker (Oct 22, 2016)

I burned the last of the lump charcoal that I had yesterday to burn the "new" off of the WSM. Now I'm really excited to give it a proper cook. 

Some have said that the factory thermometer is junk so I wondered if anybody has used a thermometer from River Country. I like the idea that it's adjustable so I can set it to my grate temp and not the dome. 

Would love some thoughts from the more experienced guys here? I have a single probe thermometer for meat temp. 

http://rivercountry101.com/


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2016)

I have always used Tel-Tru therms, but I've heard nothing but good things about the River Country therms.

Al


----------



## joe black (Oct 22, 2016)

I have 4 River Country therms on my smoker and 1 for my kettle.  I really like them and they are very accurate.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 23, 2016)

I use them them on my offset and haven't really had any problems.


----------

